# Fuji Neopan SS - 100 ISO



## ckim32 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a real novice when it comes to the darkroom.  I recently bought a few rolls of Fuji ISO 100 b&w film and there isn't a detailed list of developing time/temp!  I rent a darkroom locally and they only provide kodak tmax developer.  Could anyone provide processing times for this film?  I'm so confused


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's about 9 and a half minutes.


----------



## terri (Jun 2, 2007)

Try looking here....

Use the drop downs on the left.   Your film/developer combo is in there. Great resource. :thumbup:


----------



## ckim32 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks so much!!!


----------



## ckim32 (Jun 8, 2007)

okay i'm confused again. This is what I got from digital truth for Neopan 100ss

Film Developer Dilution ASA/ISO 35mm 120 Sheet Temp Notes 
Neopan 100ss TMax Dev 1+4 200 5.5 5.5 20C 
Neopan 100ss TMax Dev 1+4 400 8.5 8.5 20C 

Does this mean this is the processing time if I were to shoot it under 200 ISO (pushing the film)? If so, how much should I decrease the time if I wanted to shoot it at 100ISO.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 20, 2007)

shoot iso 100, dev in D76 (UNIVERSAL DEV) at 20deg for 9 mins, nice negs.


----------



## ann (Jul 20, 2007)

the times you are showing involve pushing. to use the same numbers for a film shot at 100 will put you under 5 minutes which is not a good thing. Less than 5 minutes creates an opportunity for uneven development. (Unless it is developer such as diafine)


The massive chart is a great resource; however the numbers come from a variety of sources which may or may not reflect your equipment and environment.

why not run a test roll? take one of the rolls and use it for things that aren't critical then if there are issues with the times you can adjust before committing to something important.

am sorry i can't give you a specific time, but we have not tested that film with that developer.


----------

